# Access Link Master Fields help!!



## skins2848 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a form with many subforms. The main form and subforms are linked by the access generated ID numbers. However, whenever I try to input data into one of the subforms I get the message, "The LinkMasterFields property setting has produced this error: Object or class does not support the set of events" I am not sure what that means, but it hasn't affected the form that I know of. The data still saves within the subforms. Anyone know how to remedy this problem?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

If the data sources of the Subforms are in different Tables then you should not be using the Autonumber to Link them to the Main Form. Each Subtable should have a Maintable ID field to create thr correct Relationship between the tables. That is the field that should be used to Link the SubForms to the Mainform.


----------



## skins2848 (Jun 26, 2008)

What exactly do you mean? How would I set that up?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you post a "Zipped" Blank version of your database?


----------



## skins2848 (Jun 26, 2008)

You may recognize it, you helped me out last week. Thanks again!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok, I recognise it. you need to do some work on your table structures, you need to make the Applicant ID fields in the Sub Tables "Number" Type "Integer" and add the tables own ID Autonumber Fields. The Master Table Applicant ID field must be the Key field as I have set it up.
I have done the 3 shown on the relationships (Main menu>Tools.Relationships), note the way that they are Joined with One to Many links with Referential Integrity enfocred. this means that you must have an Applicant ID in the Master table before you can have that number in the Sub Tables.
The master Child links on the Forms automatically take care of that.
You might have some trouble with your eal database if it has data in it, as it might break those rules.
Have a look and see if you can reproduce it for the other tables and with your data.


----------

